# What colour Jacket with these Pants?



## PaulWog (Dec 31, 2011)

You could really go with a lot of options in my opinion. I wouldn't narrow down to a color: I'd narrow down to jackets you like first, then say which jacket to the pants (if you're buying a jacket).


----------

